# KxK Sii-8 Order (56k meh)



## technomancer (Jun 17, 2010)

So I've been talking with KxK and am buying the prototype for the first KxK Sii-8. I won't say whose guitar this is a prototype for, so if they want to chime in they can. My understanding is that Rob doesn't intend to build anymore of these, so this is in effect one of two.

28" scale
27 frets
Blank ebony board
Mahogany neck through
Mahogany body wings
Purple anodized aluminum Hipshot bridge
Purple anodized Sperzel tuners
Purple anodized knob and switch tip
BKP Rebel Yell bridge / VHII neck
Active covers painted to match the body
Purple pearl paint

Now for the pics















finish will be this color:






Custom aluminum hardware, pre-anodization






A shot of the guitar with the black base coat on it






BKPs + active housing = 










First pics with the color on  (the pics do not accurately reflect the color)














Purple hardware after anodizing














Some new progress pics post-assembly. The white masking on the bridge is there so that the purple anodizing doesn't get scratched during setup.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2010)

That thing is going to be hot as shit when it gets hit with that purple finish!  Congrats dude!


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 17, 2010)

Why isn't he building any more? That neck heel is the nicest I've ever seen, and I'd order one up in a heart beat if he decided to build more. I'm not getting any more 7s, but I'd love a KxK.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jun 17, 2010)

I actually love that headstock...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2010)

That looks so awesome, can't wait to see what it looks like with the paint. Did he get a new camera?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 17, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Why isn't he building any more? That neck heel is the nicest I've ever seen, and I'd order one up in a heart beat if he decided to build more. I'm not getting any more 7s, but I'd love a KxK.



You can email Dave and ask [email protected] 



Stealthtastic said:


> That looks so awesome, can't wait to see what it looks like with the paint. Did he get a new camera?



I believe the pics are from his iPhone but I could be mistaken


----------



## Ilikejuice (Jun 18, 2010)

BKP Rebel Yell bridge / VHII neck



So, those EMG's will be swapped after? Also, the pickups set...isn't that Nolly's latest combination?


----------



## TMM (Jun 18, 2010)

technomancer said:


> So I've been talking with KxK and am buying the prototype for the first KxK Sii-8. I won't say whose guitar this is a prototype for, so if they want to chime in they can. My understanding is that Rob doesn't intend to build anymore of these, so this is in effect one of two...



Eh, it's okay, I already stated in my Sii-7 FS thread where the money was going. I was telling Steve that I think it's funny (and awesome) that both Sii-8s will be purple  and it wasn't coordinated ahead of time.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow that's gonna be awesome when finished. I'm sooo digging purple guitars lately after Joe's Rico jr. slim now these. wooooo!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't wait to see this one completed! Gonna be awesome


----------



## technomancer (Jun 18, 2010)

Ilikejuice said:


> BKP Rebel Yell bridge / VHII neck
> 
> 
> 
> So, those EMG's will be swapped after? Also, the pickups set...isn't that Nolly's latest combination?



Nope, the guitar is a prototype so it was already routed for EMGs. I hate actives with a passion, so I'm getting covers over passives put in as part of the build process. KxK is a BKP dealer, so they're an available option on all of their guitars.

I talked with Nolly a bit about this pickup combo, and decided I wanted to try them out in an eight string. Worst case if I don't like them I can always swap them out for a different set of BKPs.



TMM said:


> Eh, it's okay, I already stated in my Sii-7 FS thread where the money was going. I was telling Steve that I think it's funny (and awesome) that both Sii-8s will be purple  and it wasn't coordinated ahead of time.



Yeah it was funny how that worked out. Purple powah


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 18, 2010)

WHOREEEEE! KXK WHOREEE!!!!!!


 purple.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 18, 2010)

Who me?????


----------



## TMM (Jun 18, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Who me?????



Yeah, guess you need to update your sig, Steve  You don't have enough KxKs in there.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## technomancer (Jun 18, 2010)

TMM said:


> Yeah, guess you need to update your sig, Steve  You don't have enough KxKs in there.



I think I'm out of characters / lines 

I've got some emails out looking into getting a bridge / knob made to match those Sperzels


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks awesome !


----------



## Aris_T (Jun 18, 2010)

Love it! 

That neck heel is truly amazing! Work of art!


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 18, 2010)

sexy


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 18, 2010)

Gatdamn, this will be ridiculous. The heel looks insane.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 19, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Gatdamn, this will be ridiculous. The heel looks insane.



Yeah the upper fret access on KxKs is just absolutely ridiculous, and this one is no exception.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jun 19, 2010)

Love the headstock and the cutaways...congrats already man, this will be one pretty unique and awesome axe!


----------



## shogunate (Jun 19, 2010)

What the hell is that cutaway  it's almost an inverted cut into the body!

More companies/builders should take notes from this guy  sheesh


----------



## cyril v (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## AHelm (Jun 20, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> WHOREEEEE! KXK WHOREEE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> purple.



So this will be #7 when they are all done and complete?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 20, 2010)

AHelm said:


> So this will be #7 when they are all done and complete?



Yup this will be #7 when they're all done... though it'll likely arrive as #4 or #5 depending on how the white Sii-7 is going.

There's also a DCii-7 that will be #8, the wood and bridge are already at KxK, it just hasn't been formally ordered yet (and actually got bumped so I could buy the Sii-8). It'll basically be the same as the DCii-6 in my sig, but with seven strings and a palisander neck (which sounds very similar to brazillian rosewood).

The collection started in 2006, and #8 will likely not be done until 2011, so that's 8 guitars over six years.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 20, 2010)

technomancer said:


> so that's 8 guitars over six years.



Bringing your total guitar to collection to what number? Are you catching up to Rob L?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 20, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Bringing your total guitar to collection to what number? Are you catching up to Rob L?



Not even remotely close... that guy has more Charvels than I have total guitars 

I currently have six guitars in the house. One or two of them will probably be sold before all the other KxKs are done.

The current collection:
KxK Sii-7 blue marble
KxK SCii-7 trans burgundy-ish
KxK DCii-6 trans purple
Luczak Steinberger
Parker Nightfly M Fede Custom
Fender American Standard Telecaster

Speaking of Charvels I realized that the color I picked for this eight is the color Charvel used on the tele I had


----------



## technomancer (Jun 21, 2010)

Hipshot and Sperzel are both freaking awesome. Hipshot is making me a one-off all aluminum bridge for this, and Sperzel gave me their anodizing company. I've also got a lead on a place that does aluminum knobs and switch tips. So what does all this mean you ask? In short MATCHING PURPLE HARDWARE 

UPDATE: knob and switch tip confirmed, so all the hardware will be anodized purple to match the Sperzel tuners


----------



## The Echthros (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats alot of fucking purple...it will be sick!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 22, 2010)

Indeed, I may name the guitar Grimace


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 22, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Hipshot and Sperzel are both freaking awesome. Hipshot is making me a one-off all aluminum bridge for this, and Sperzel gave me their anodizing company. I've also got a lead on a place that does aluminum knobs and switch tips. So what does all this mean you ask? In short MATCHING PURPLE HARDWARE
> 
> UPDATE: knob and switch tip confirmed, so all the hardware will be anodized purple to match the Sperzel tuners




This post makes Matt happy.  Going to be SICK dude!


----------



## The Echthros (Jun 22, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Indeed, I may name the guitar Grimace


----------



## jsousa (Jun 23, 2010)

amazing


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

haha you could always name it "Prince"


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 25, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I currently have six guitars in the house. One or two of them will probably be sold before all the other KxKs are done.
> 
> The current collection:
> KxK Sii-7 blue marble
> ...



Not a huge collection, but it is a fucking EPIC collection! By far some of the most awesome KxKs I've ever seen.

Can't wait to see Grimace completed


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2010)

Just got an email the switch tip and knobs have been machined and will ship monday USPS first class... though I have to admit given shipping was $8 I'm a bit pissed the guy couldn't put it in a $5 flat rate USPS priority box so I'd have tracking and insurance 

Hopefully they'll be here Wednesday or so and I can test-fit them on the DCii-6 to see if the threading on the switch tip and the knob diameters will work


----------



## ncbrock (Jun 27, 2010)

so you anodized the tuners? Did you take them apart or anything or just anodize them whole?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2010)

ncbrock said:


> so you anodized the tuners? Did you take them apart or anything or just anodize them whole?



They're Sperzels, they already come in anodized purple.

http://www.sperzel.com/Models_Colors.asp


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 27, 2010)

technomancer said:


> ... though I have to admit given shipping was $8 I'm a bit pissed the guy couldn't put it in a $5 flat rate USPS priority box so I'd have tracking and insurance


Juststrings.com does the same thing which so pisses me off.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 28, 2010)

The raw aluminum bridge arrived from Hipshot today... with 8 short saddles 

They're looking for more aluminum now to make me some of the longer saddles for the higher strings. Of course the other pieces should be here by Thursday so this is probably going to hold up getting the stuff anodized slightly... assuming Hipshot can even get me more aluminum saddles. If not I may end up with an anodized baseplate and either black or chrome saddles 

I knew this whole process was going too smoothly


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2010)

Your OCD will not stand for it.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 28, 2010)

Randy said:


> Your OCD will not stand for it.



Hey, this is pushing the frontiers of fr00t, it is important that this pioneering effort be done correctly


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it not possible to intonate correctly with all short saddles? Maybe change out the screws if they can't provide normal saddles?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 28, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Is it not possible to intonate correctly with all short saddles? Maybe change out the screws if they can't provide normal saddles?



Theoretically it should be possible with all short saddles, but the short saddles don't reach all the way to the front of the baseplate without covering the string holes so there could be issues as you have less intonation range. The guitar needs to get a bit further along before we can test and confirm it though, so if they can get my the longer saddles and have both available I figure why not.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2010)

Just talked to Hipshot, they're going to be machining saddles in the next 3 or 4 days and are going to machine me a set of aluminum long saddles to go with the set of short saddles they already sent... so a bit of a delay, but I will have anodized saddles \m/

The aluminum knobs and switch tip got here today, so I'll throw some pics up of the raw aluminum bridge / knobs / switch tip in a bit


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Just talked to Hipshot, they're going to be machining saddles in the next 3 or 4 days and are going to machine me a set of aluminum long saddles to go with the set of short saddles they already sent... so a bit of a delay, but I will have anodized saddles \m/
> 
> The aluminum knobs and switch tip got here today, so I'll throw some pics up of the raw aluminum bridge / knobs / switch tip in a bit



Sweet. Glad to hear they're able to get them ready for you so quickly.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2010)

Custom aluminum hardware pics!

You can see the string hole positions with the short saddles in a couple of pics. The good news is I'll have 8 long and 8 short saddles, so no matter how I decide to tune / what string gauges I use I should be more or less ok


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 1, 2010)

This is going to be so hawt when it's finished.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm pretty stoked for this!


----------



## Vyn (Jul 1, 2010)

And the KxK boner returns... 

Congrats man, looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## Vyn (Jul 1, 2010)

And the KxK boner returns... 

Congrats man, looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn it, I wish he was making more than two of these. I'm going to be getting a full custom by the end of the year, and that KxK is killin me inside!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Damn it, I wish he was making more than two of these. I'm going to be getting a full custom by the end of the year, and that KxK is killin me inside!



You can always send an email when you're ready to order, you never know maybe KxK will do another one... I think if a real demand is shown (and by real demand I mean people with money to order contacting him and saying they want to order one) he'd probably build some more 

Still waiting on the long saddles... hopefully they'll be here by friday and I can get everything sent out for anodizing next week.


----------



## TMM (Jul 7, 2010)

technomancer said:


> You can always send an email when you're ready to order, you never know maybe KxK will do another one... I think if a real demand is shown (and by real demand I mean people with money to order contacting him and saying they want to order one) he'd probably build some more



+1 Rob was going to build a Sii8 originally right after the Sii7 runs, but he didn't think there was much (or enough) interest, which is why he didn't end up doing a run of 8s. I don't have exact dates, but I think I was talking to him for the better part of a year trying to convince him to make a Sii8 before he finally caved  If he sees interest, he may build more.



technomancer said:


> Still waiting on the long saddles... hopefully they'll be here by friday and I can get everything sent out for anodizing next week.



Stop with all the custom parts! You're making the proto take longer, which means you're making mine take longer  (kidding)


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2010)

TMM said:


> Stop with all the custom parts! You're making the proto take longer, which means you're making mine take longer  (kidding)



Dude, I've got a guy in Mombassa hunting a giant wombat... the tusks are going to be used for inlays. They'll be shipped by boat, should be here sometime next year  

Seriously though, I already told KxK if the parts aren't there and they're ready to do final assembly go ahead and I can just switch out the bridge and whatnot myself


----------



## technomancer (Jul 10, 2010)

A couple of updates... called Hipshot on friday, they said they think the saddles already went out but the guy that handles their shipping had already left for the day. So if I don't have them by tuesday I'll be giving them a call back 

Also, the black base coat is on the guitar and the pup covers arrived at KxK. Here's a pic of the base coat with the covers and a Hipshot bridge sitting on the body


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 12, 2010)

technomancer said:


> A couple of updates... called Hipshot on friday, they said they think the saddles already went out but the guy that handles their shipping had already left for the day. So if I don't have them by tuesday I'll be giving them a call back
> 
> Also, the black base coat is on the guitar and the pup covers arrived at KxK. Here's a pic of the base coat with the covers and a Hipshot bridge sitting on the body



Fuck, dude. That's about it all it took to put my KxK GAS over the edge. I will for sure contact him about it, but I don't want to do it until I have close to enough cash to make it happen. PM to you, Steve.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Fuck, dude. That's about it all it took to put my KxK GAS over the edge. I will for sure contact him about it, but I don't want to do it until I have close to enough cash to make it happen. PM to you, Steve.



PM replied to 

Called Hipshot again since they said they'd call me back and didn't... the dude I need to talk to had left for the day but they looked it up and the saddles have not shipped yet, they left a message for the guy to call me back tomorrow


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2010)

BKPs + active housing =


----------



## Variant (Jul 12, 2010)

That is looking *AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 13, 2010)

That's great!! Love the idea of a passive in an active housing!


----------



## TMM (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey, I don't see the wombat tusk inlays. Are those being added later?

Very nice!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2010)

Variant said:


> That is looking *AWESOME!!!*



Thanks 



Aris_T said:


> That's great!! Love the idea of a passive in an active housing!



Hehe yeah they wouldn't be there but this is prototype for TMM's guitar, and he's going with a Q-tuner neck and a custom-wound Oni bridge so I had to do something to fill the active routes  I do think it's going to look killer with them painted to match the body though 



TMM said:


> Hey, I don't see the wombat tusk inlays. Are those being added later?
> 
> Very nice!



Nah those won't be here until next year, delaying your guitar until then too  

On a serious note I talked to the right guy at Hipshot today, they had to order a new block of aluminum. The block should be there tomorrow and the saddles should be milled shortly after that, so my saddles should ship by the end of the week. I'll post some pics when I get them, after which everything will get shipped off for anodizing.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 13, 2010)

This is going to be a killer guitar! Can't wait for more progress pics.


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 14, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Hehe yeah they wouldn't be there but this is prototype for TMM's guitar, and he's going with a Q-tuner neck and a custom-wound Oni bridge so I had to do something to fill the active routes  I do think it's going to look killer with them painted to match the body though



Wow this is going to be great! That sparkling purple...


----------



## technomancer (Jul 24, 2010)

A brief update, the aluminum stock for the CNC had still not come in as of Wednesday of last week so Hipshot was going to hand-mill the long saddles and send them to me. They were hoping to get them shipped Thursday. Apparently they didn't go out as they weren't in today's mail.

If they don't show up in Monday's mail I'll need to call them again


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2010)

FINALLY have all the saddles 

The hardware is headed out for anodizing tomorrow morning, should have it back by the second week of August.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 30, 2010)

That's just ridiculously nice!


----------



## Psyy (Jul 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> A couple of updates... called Hipshot on friday, they said they think the saddles already went out but the guy that handles their shipping had already left for the day. So if I don't have them by tuesday I'll be giving them a call back
> 
> Also, the black base coat is on the guitar and the pup covers arrived at KxK. Here's a pic of the base coat with the covers and a Hipshot bridge sitting on the body



I am now visualizing an 8 string with a black matte finish with a birdseye maple blank freboard. 

..and I want it. Even though I hate black guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2010)

Psyy said:


> I am now visualizing an 8 string with a black matte finish with a birdseye maple blank freboard.
> 
> ..and I want it. Even though I hate black guitars.



Yeah I saw that picture and was half tempted to keep the guitar black and make the hardware and pups purple... even though I don't like black guitars


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Yeah I saw that picture and was half tempted to keep the guitar black and make the hardware and pups purple... even though I don't like black guitars


 
For the love of God keep it black....  Thatl ooks awesome... your call though.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 30, 2010)

No man, there are enough black guitars in the world (although not with purple hardware!). I say go purple or go home!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> For the love of God keep it black....  Thatl ooks awesome... your call though.





Hollowway said:


> No man, there are enough black guitars in the world (although not with purple hardware!). I say go purple or go home!



Since the paint has already been bought for the color and there are WAY too many boring black eight strings it will not be staying black (though it would have looked cool black with the purple touches) 

I might even have some pics to post with the purple on by the time the hardware gets here, as it's supposed to be ready for assembly by then


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 1, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I might even have some pics to post with the purple on by the time the hardware gets here, as it's supposed to be ready for assembly by then


Definitely! Don't hold out on us with any WIP pics!


----------



## jbcrazy (Aug 2, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Since the paint has already been bought for the color and there are WAY too many boring black eight strings it will not be staying black (though it would have looked cool black with the purple touches)
> 
> I might even have some pics to post with the purple on by the time the hardware gets here, as it's supposed to be ready for assembly by then


 
I see.. 

But lets just keep this in mind, with that pic, that was in no way shape or form a "boring black eight string". 

Damn KXK makes some beauties.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 2, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> I see..
> 
> But lets just keep this in mind, with that pic, that was in no way shape or form a "boring black eight string".
> 
> Damn KXK makes some beauties.



All of this is true


----------



## technomancer (Aug 5, 2010)

First pics with the color on  (the pics do not accurately reflect the color)


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 5, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 5, 2010)

nice!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 5, 2010)

technomancer said:


> First pics with the color on  (the pics do not accurately reflect the color)



Its definitely purple


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 5, 2010)

holy fuck thats a beautiful shade of purple!!

can you ask KXK to carefully remove the tape covering the fretboard and mail it to me please?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 5, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> holy fuck thats a beautiful shade of purple!!
> 
> can you ask KXK to carefully remove the tape covering the fretboard and mail it to me please?



Note the "pics do not accurately reflect the color" comment 

It may be slightly darker depending on thickness / mix / batch variance but it should be more this color... the pearl is just a bitch to photograph as I have pics of the tele that it looks like three completely different colors. 






Then again if it does look like the pics I'll still be happy as it's awesome


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 6, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> Its definitely purple



Didn't need all the pics quoted 2 comments down to see that.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 8, 2010)

I got home from a week of traveling last night to find an unexpected surprise in my mailbox. The purple hardware is DONE and earlier than expected.


















The knobs didn't turn out as well as I had hoped, looks like there might have been some residual oil left on the from machining that interfered with the anodizing, but they're still usable so overall I'll call it a success.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 8, 2010)

If only it had a Purpleheart fretboard and purple anodized frets. 

This is going to be epic.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, this is shaping up to be more epic than imaginable, I was sold at the unpainted product, and now that I've seen how HQ the painting of the hardware looks, I'm sold.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 8, 2010)

Not the sort of colour I would of thought would work but it looks great


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 8, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I got home from a week of traveling last night to find an unexpected surprise in my mailbox. The purple hardware is DONE and earlier than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Almost looks like a photoshop!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 8, 2010)

Bow down before the purple 



Hollowway said:


> Awesome! Almost looks like a photoshop!



Wow looking at it again my last pic does look like a photoshop


----------



## leandroab (Aug 8, 2010)

The fucking Purple Monster!


----------



## paintkilz (Aug 8, 2010)

whats up with the bridge? is he slightly recessing the fixed bridge too?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 9, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> whats up with the bridge? is he slightly recessing the fixed bridge too?



Nope. Some of it is masking as the string grounding plate is in there, and the rest is to keep the bridge flat since the body is radiused.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 13, 2010)

Quick shot of the hardware with the tip on the switch and with the purple Sperzels it's all done to match.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 13, 2010)

Man that bitch is gna be hella purple.


----------



## GTR0B (Aug 21, 2010)

There is a hella amount of purple up in 'dis bitch......

Techno, I deem this hardware....Tr00! 

It looks fuckin' great mate, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 21, 2010)

Damn this is amazing!!! Really makes me want a purple guitar. I can't wait to see it all finish and assembled. Congrats to you sir.


----------



## jsousa (Aug 21, 2010)

damn. DAMN.


----------



## Kapee (Sep 1, 2010)

Any progress?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2010)

Kapee said:


> Any progress?



Yes lots, I've been hiding updates to annoy you 

Seriously though, it's actually on hold because of a temporary cash shortage on my end. Trust me if there's any new pics etc I'll post them


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 1, 2010)

when its done, all that purple is going to make my eyes water! looking forward to updates!


----------



## TMM (Sep 2, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Yes lots, I've been hiding updates to annoy you
> 
> Seriously though, it's actually on hold because of a temporary cash shortage on my end. Trust me if there's any new pics etc I'll post them



Your temporary hold is my temporary hold 






(kidding) hope you can get it up and running again soon! That's too much purple to leave unplayed!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 2, 2010)

TMM said:


> Your temporary hold is my temporary hold
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hopefully everything should be back to normal next week and Rob can go back to wrapping up the build


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW!!! That is going to be one of the baddest-ass guitars I'll have ever seen!!! Good luck with it when you get it bro!!! The long wait and the total amount spent will be well worth every bit of it!!!

BTW, I thought the picture of Grimace eating the kid was hilarious!!! No doubt, your 8-string will definitely eat children when its dome and wired!!! Again, cool as hell man!!!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 7, 2010)

Kamikaze7 said:


> WOW!!! That is going to be one of the baddest-ass guitars I'll have ever seen!!! Good luck with it when you get it bro!!! The long wait and the total amount spent will be well worth every bit of it!!!
> 
> BTW, I thought the picture of Grimace eating the kid was hilarious!!! No doubt, your 8-string will definitely eat children when its dome and wired!!! Again, cool as hell man!!!



Actually this hasn't been a long wait at all for a custom... of course it was also well along before I bought it since it's a prototype for another guitar.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 7, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread in a while, but why do you have 16 saddles?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 7, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I haven't read the whole thread in a while, but why do you have 16 saddles?



Because they fucked up and sent all long saddles with the bridge initially. So instead of getting a couple of short saddles and risking needing another one, I just had them do a whole set. That way regardless of how I string or tune the thing, I've got the saddles to handle it so it will intonate.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 7, 2010)

OH! Ok i gotcha now.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 7, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> OH! Ok i gotcha now.



Yeah they had to set up to machine the short saddles, so doing 2 or 8 made very little difference to them, and it was still under the order size requirement for the anodizing, so I figured it didn't cost more so might as well get a whole set.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 23, 2010)

Some new pics. The white masking on the bridge is there so that the purple anodizing doesn't get scratched during setup.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## possumkiller (Oct 23, 2010)

JESUS H. PIMPSLAP!!!!!!! You shouldve got a purpleheart fretboard!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 23, 2010)

That's epically purple -


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 23, 2010)

That is Galactus' guitar.

EDIT: And it's badass


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 23, 2010)

score!


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 23, 2010)

holy god techno 
that kicks 10 kinds of ass


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 23, 2010)

holy purple batman


----------



## elq (Oct 23, 2010)

hot damn... and I thought 






was purple!

Congrats!


----------



## King Ian (Oct 23, 2010)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. That looks sooooooo SICK! Congrats dude!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 23, 2010)

Sweet godess of purple..


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 23, 2010)

sweet mother of tits! I did not think it would look THAT amazing. what an awesome paint job btw.


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2010)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Purist (Oct 23, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## jsousa (Oct 23, 2010)

amazing bro


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 23, 2010)

respect, nuff said!!! GOTM?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 23, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> respect, nuff said!!! GOTM?



You always seem to forgot GOTM is for 7 strings only


----------



## technomancer (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys 



possumkiller said:


> JESUS H. PIMPSLAP!!!!!!! You shouldve got a purpleheart fretboard!



It's a prototype, the wood choices were already made and the build in progress when I decided to get the guitar.



djpharoah said:


> You always seem to forgot GOTM is for 7 strings only


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 23, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> You always seem to forgot GOTM is for 7 strings only



DAMN!!!!!  next time i think about it i'll slap myself in the face or stab my cliclking finger with something sharp...

bollocks!!!!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 23, 2010)

aaaaah, Ive just noticed it's got 27 frets...
as if it wasnt awesome enough with 24.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


>



That heel, the with the contours, and then the way he did the paint edge, is a piece of art right there. That's hands down the best part of the guitar to me.


----------



## BR10N (Oct 24, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> That heel, the with the contours, and then the way he did the paint edge, is a piece of art right there. That's hands down the best part of the guitar to me.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 24, 2010)

what heel? i definitely dont see any heel there. looks like a purple pacman swallowing the neck. 

honestly i wasnt sure i was going to like the final result THAT much since i prefer hardware in sharp contrast to the rest of the guitar. but i guess i never really see anything quite like this. besides, the hardware is a lighter shade of purple or at least it looks that way in these photos. i cant imagine this is an easy axe to photograph!

it looks amazing! this is sure to make people everywhere say "HOLY FUCK" at first sight


----------



## Psyy (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy shit!

I wonder if he would still do an 8 for a desperate enough customer...


----------



## technomancer (Oct 24, 2010)

Psyy said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> I wonder if he would still do an 8 for a desperate enough customer...



Somebody else asked about this as well. If you have the money for an order it can't hurt to contact KxK and ask


----------



## technomancer (Oct 25, 2010)

This outdoor shot showed up in my email this morning






Funny how lighting makes things look strange since the saddles and bridge baseplate are the exact same color


----------



## Raist (Oct 25, 2010)

The contrast of the woods in the neck joint and cavity guard are really nice, the violet complements the wood color very well. I wish it showed more wood but is pretty nice that way as well!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 25, 2010)

Raist said:


> The contrast of the woods in the neck joint and cavity guard are really nice, the violet complements the wood color very well. I wish it showed more wood but is pretty nice that way as well!



I considered having it stained, but there are WAY too many stained wood Meshuggah-looking eight strings already


----------



## elq (Oct 26, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> That heel, the with the contours, and then the way he did the paint edge, is a piece of art right there. That's hands down the best part of the guitar to me.



Agree 100%. 



technomancer said:


> Incoming
> KxK Sii-7ex - 25.5", ss frets, rosewood/ebony neck, ebony board, black limba wings, figured bubinga top
> KxK Sii-7 - 25.5", ss frets, white limba neck, ebony board, white limba wings, OFR7, gloss white
> KxK DCii-6 - 25", ss frets, palisander neck, cocobolo board, limba body, flame koa top



Techno, you are the one of the big reasons why I placed a deposit on my first KxK today


----------



## technomancer (Oct 26, 2010)

elq said:


> Techno, you are the one of the big reasons why I placed a deposit on my first KxK today



Very cool, what'd you order?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 26, 2010)

Just.....damn.

Awesome guitar man, just ridiculously cool


----------



## elq (Oct 26, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Very cool, what'd you order?



Sii-7. Black limba body and neck. Bubinga top. Ebony board. Stainless frets.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 26, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Just.....damn.
> 
> Awesome guitar man, just ridiculously cool



Thanks 



elq said:


> Sii-7. Black limba body and neck. Bubinga top. Ebony board. Stainless frets.



Sounds like a cross between the two I have in progress  I think I've seen the black limba body/neck blank that's going to be used, should be awesome


----------



## unclejemima218 (Oct 26, 2010)

it's so shiny!! my eyes, they burn!! (in a good way)


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 26, 2010)

technomancer said:


> This outdoor shot showed up in my email this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If i saw this in my email at work, i would scream,

"HOLY FUCK!" 

And then proceed to do a victory lap around the office.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 26, 2010)

elq said:


> Sii-7. Black limba body and neck. Bubinga top. Ebony board. Stainless frets.


Nice. That bubinga top will look incredible. The one he had in stock earlier in the year was amazing looking.

Looks like you're amassing quite the axe collection. If my wife gives me a hard time about my recent orders may I refer her to you're profile?


----------



## elq (Oct 26, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Nice. That bubinga top will look incredible. The one he had in stock earlier in the year was amazing looking.
> 
> Looks like you're amassing quite the axe collection. If my wife gives me a hard time about my recent orders may I refer her to you're profile?



Absolutely. But you might want to wait until after my (somewhat exotic) Suhr modern, and my BRJ 828, and my Oni come in 

Though by the time they're all in, I'll probably have a Thorn on the way. and a Oni made for 5ths tuning. and a very exotic KxK. and...

ah. the joys of being single with excess income. 




technomancer said:


> Sounds like a cross between the two I have in progress  I think I've seen the black limba body/neck blank that's going to be used, should be awesome



The two you have in progress are the inspiration! Noodles posted a picture of the black limba in a thread somewhere... so yes, you've probably seen it before


----------



## technomancer (Oct 26, 2010)

elq said:


> Absolutely. But you might want to wait until after my (somewhat exotic) Suhr modern, and my BRJ 828, and my Oni come in
> 
> Though by the time they're all in, I'll probably have a Thorn on the way. and a Oni made for 5ths tuning. and a very exotic KxK. and...
> 
> ah. the joys of being single with excess income.



Color me jealous  Also, you have good taste in guitars 



elq said:


> The two you have in progress are the inspiration! Noodles posted a picture of the black limba in a thread somewhere... so yes, you've probably seen it before



Awesome, thanks  Yup that's the piece, I saw it in an email from KxK a couple weeks ago


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 26, 2010)

elq said:


> Absolutely. But you might want to wait until after my (somewhat exotic) Suhr modern, and my BRJ 828, and my Oni come in


Oh, I know... I saw those in your profile, that's what I mean! I'm gonna have to look up what a Thorn is, though...


----------



## elq (Oct 26, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Color me jealous  Also, you have good taste in guitars



Say's the man with a harem of sexy KxKs? 



Hollowway said:


> Oh, I know... I saw those in your profile, that's what I mean! I'm gonna have to look up what a Thorn is, though...



Thorn Custom Guitars & Inlay 
HighGain510 is a fan



Oh, don't be surprised if the Ebony is replaced with something a little more serpentine on my KxK .


----------



## Vyn (Oct 27, 2010)

HOT DAMN!

I leave this forum for three months and suddenly there's the sexiest 8 alive staring me in the face. Congrats man!


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn that's hottttt . Congrats man!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks again guys  If weather permits once this gets here in a couple weeks maybe I'll do some family shots of my 3 KxKs



elq said:


> Say's the man with a harem of sexy KxKs?



Yeah but I'm not diversified enough to have Onis etc etc 



elq said:


> Thorn Custom Guitars & Inlay
> HighGain510 is a fan



Thorns do indeed kick much ass. I've been considering one of his So-Cals for a while now.



elq said:


> Oh, don't be surprised if the Ebony is replaced with something a little more serpentine on my KxK .



I just don't hate Rob enough to ask him to work with Snakewood  Though it would look great with some of the koa I have at the shop


----------



## elq (Oct 27, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I just don't hate Rob enough to ask him to work with Snakewood  Though it would look great with some of the koa I have at the shop



I don't hate him either, but I asked and he agreed 

So, after a quick call to Gilmer - two snakewood fretboard blanks are on the way to Rob







Snakewood and Koa would be fan-fucking-tastic


----------



## technomancer (Oct 27, 2010)

elq said:


> I don't hate him either, but I asked and he agreed
> 
> So, after a quick call to Gilmer - two snakewood fretboard blanks are on the way to Rob
> 
> ...



I see you got the last two  Every time I even consider snakewood they don't seem to have any pieces I like. I'll have to keep my eye on Gilmer, as I do have a future guitar planned that might be cool with a snakewood board


----------



## technomancer (Oct 28, 2010)

elq said:


> I don't hate him either, but I asked and he agreed
> 
> So, after a quick call to Gilmer - two snakewood fretboard blanks are on the way to Rob
> 
> ...



Also keep in mind that snakewood is VERY brittle and cracks really easily, so keep it oiled to hell and back once you get the guitar


----------



## elq (Oct 28, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Also keep in mind that snakewood is VERY brittle and cracks really easily, so keep it oiled to hell and back once you get the guitar



Yes. I've been reading up on maintenance. Luckily I live in a region with a relatively stable climate. Fretdoctor to the rescue (hopefully) otherwise.


On another note, the neck blank on the left is calling my name


----------



## technomancer (Oct 28, 2010)

Coolness  Which wood is that?

I've got these sitting at the shop 

Palisander for a 3 piece seven string neck:





Palisander and Panama Rosewood (IIRC there's enough for 2 one-piece six string necks from each):


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 28, 2010)

why not 1 piece panama rosewood?

Or, for the full over the top, 5 piece laminate with:

panama rosewood





Malagasy ebony





and an east indian rosewood fretboard
*



*

Then again, im really dying for a rosewood neck axe...


----------



## elq (Oct 28, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Coolness  Which wood is that?
> 
> I've got these sitting at the shop
> 
> ...



It's cocobolo. I didn't want to shamelessly copy your pending double cut 6 



scherzo1928 said:


> why not 1 piece panama rosewood?
> 
> Or, for the full over the top, 5 piece laminate with:
> 
> ...




Me too. I want a highly figured 1 piece neck though


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 28, 2010)

elq said:


> Me too. I want a highly figured 1 piece neck though


 
you read my mind!
and as much as i like the look of that east indian rosewood, I must agree that snakewood would kick ass with a koa top.

edit: hmm, snakewood board, and highly figured rosewood...
http://www.hartung-guitars.com/en/?Models:Embrace:EMBRACE_Hollowwood_deluxehttp://www.hartung-guitars.com/plug...sdXhlL3g5MS5qcGc=&h=580&w=870,870,580,x91.jpg


----------



## elq (Oct 28, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> snakewood would kick ass with a koa top.



Oscar


----------



## technomancer (Oct 28, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> why not 1 piece panama rosewood?
> 
> Or, for the full over the top, 5 piece laminate with:



I've got enough Panama Rosewood for 2 one-piece six string necks  I'm actually curious to see how the stuff sounds. I'll likely do a bolt-on with it so if I don't like it I can swap the neck for something else 



elq said:


> It's cocobolo. I didn't want to shamelessly copy your pending double cut 6
> 
> Me too. I want a highly figured 1 piece neck though



That guitar was originally going to have a cocobolo neck because NOBODY had Palisander or Brazilian Kingwood one piece neck blanks  The Gilmer got the slab I got in and I jumped on it


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 28, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I've got enough Panama Rosewood for 2 one-piece six string necks  I'm actually curious to see how the stuff sounds. I'll likely do a bolt-on with it so if I don't like it I can swap the neck for something else
> 
> 
> 
> That guitar was originally going to have a cocobolo neck because NOBODY had Palisander or Brazilian Kingwood one piece neck blanks  The Gilmer got the slab I got in and I jumped on it


 
Never played an electric with a rosewood neck... but I've played tons of classicals with rosewood neck/board/back and sides. I know that as soon as I can find someone to supply it to me it's the only thing I'll use for necks from that moment on, lol. 
So I really recomend you to atleast try one. though, im sure it's one of those "not everyone's cup of tea" kind of deal.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 28, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Never played an electric with a rosewood neck... but I've played tons of classicals with rosewood neck/board/back and sides. I know that as soon as I can find someone to supply it to me it's the only thing I'll use for necks from that moment on, lol.
> So I really recomend you to atleast try one. though, im sure it's one of those "not everyone's cup of tea" kind of deal.



Palisander is rosewood... it and Brazilian Kingwood are the two species that are supposed to sound closest to the now-impossible to obtain Brazilian Rosewood. The DCii-6 will be a one-piece Palisander set neck with a cocobolo (aka rosewood that feels more like ebony ) board.

Also not the best picture, but the board on the right will be the cocobolo board on that guitar (and probably a matching 7)


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 29, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Palisander is rosewood... it and Brazilian Kingwood are the two species that are supposed to sound closest to the now-impossible to obtain Brazilian Rosewood. The DCii-6 will be a one-piece Palisander set neck with a cocobolo (aka rosewood that feels more like ebony ) board.
> 
> Also not the best picture, but the board on the right will be the cocobolo board on that guitar (and probably a matching 7)


that's a sick board!
And yeah. Ive been tracking down a guitar that belonged to my grandfather. a brazil rosewood valenciana. It was the first guitar I remember hearing, and to this day I've never heard anything like it. Shame it was sold without asking me. Of course when I heard, I flipped out.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 29, 2010)

The purple monster!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 3, 2010)

Should be shipping friday 

Given the mule train that is apparently required by law to get a package out of California I'd expect it late next week


----------



## elq (Nov 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Should be shipping friday
> 
> Given the mule train that is apparently required by law to get a package out of California I'd expect it late next week



Congrats man! 

oh, if you ever want to swap some of your lovely Palisander for snakewood let me know


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 15, 2015)

hot dayum that heel, necrobump


----------

